# Condensation inside air box



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Has anyone come across moisture in the air box? I went to change out my air filter and found this when I pulled the old air filter out. Odd to see it inside there like that. I drove the car this morning to the gym at 5am and got back by 6:30 and it was in the garage all day. I put the new air filter in around 6pm this evening.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Temperature differential between ambient at time of last operation and time of opening for photography?


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Not that I can think of. It was 66 this morning and got up to 80 today. Just odd to see it in there like that.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Think thats bad try looking in your intercooler.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

It's like ghetto water injection


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I never noticed that and I've changed my air filter a few times.


----------

